# Suse 7.1 - startx Problem | BITTE HELFT!



## Kimble (14. März 2002)

hi,
Ich hab bei mir daheim Suse Linux 7.1 gefunden, habs installiert.
Verlief alles glatt.
nach dem booten log ich mich über root un dem pw ein.
Dann geb ich startx ein für die grafische Oberfläche.
Hier krieg ich immer eine Fehlermeldung:
X connection to:0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)

Weiß jemand woran das liegt?
BITTE!!!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. März 2002)

Hast Du auch dran gedacht, den X-Server einzurichten? Sprich, hast Du sax opder sax2 ausgeführt?


----------



## Kimble (15. März 2002)

ja, ich hab mit sax2 alles konfiguriert. Ich war sogar schon in der grafischen Oberfläche! Allerdings nur einmal. nach init 6, gings dann nich mehr  !


----------

